# Classic halter class



## maranatha minis (Apr 20, 2008)

I will be taking my ponies out for the 1st real ASPC show soon and need a little help. I have tried to watch the pony classes at shows but they all started running togather. Classic, foundation, pleasure. modern........

OK, how do you show a yearling classic pony? Do you work the rail? will a mini type show halter work? Do you clip them for every show? Do you do the makeup like the minis? I am really looking forward to getting my ponies out, but want to show them correctly. Thanks.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 21, 2008)

OK, how do you show a yearling classic pony?

If you have shown miniatures, then it is not much different. They do work the rail. Make up is optional, use common sense on makeup. You can use the same type cable halter as minis. You do body clip for shows although the rules state you don't have to, but if you don't follow what everyone else is doing, you won't place.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 21, 2008)

The line up in the middle is a little different then miniatures too. Go last and watch the people ahead of you. We dont clip every pony. Just depends on the pony. Patches was never body clipped and did really well in her show days. But we do always clean up the head, legs etc. We dont put makeup on our ponies either or razor them. Since razoring will be against the rules in 2009 Im hoping no one does it this year


----------



## minih (Apr 21, 2008)

> Since razoring will be against the rules in 2009 Im hoping no one does it this year smile.gif


Is this just for ASPC, I have not heard that it will be against the rules in AMHR shows?

Did I go to sleep and miss something?


----------



## Leeana (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have a classic yearing filly i a showing his year as well, i actually started out showing shetland before i started showing the miniatures. Been in the ponies for just 4 years, showing for 3 ..4 this year, so i am still quite new. Time really does fly



.

Yes you are asked to trott "off" the rail, this is something i learned this year ..took 3 years for someone to tell me, but with the classics you should stay about 6ft off the rail, not right "on" the rail like the moderns.

I show all of mine in a miniature show halter, that is most popular in the classic / foundations.

I dont do the makeup as extreme as the minis really. Not a much eye goop really. I still do makeup, but keep it light and no razoring here either.

My first year out, two years ago, i didnt clip for every show ...i just cleaned up the head ...legs ..ears ext. However, now if i am taking a pony ..mini; into the ring it will be clipped. I think the ponies presents better and looks nice clipped.

You will enjoy the ponies, the minis are fun ...but ponies are by far my fave to show


----------



## Erica (Apr 21, 2008)

Terri, not for minis, or at least not in rules yet.....for ASPC it's no razoring above the nostrils starting/enforced I guess 09


----------



## minih (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Erica, that is what I had thought it was all along so no shocker for me there



I know just enough to be dangerous


----------



## minih (Apr 21, 2008)

> Yes you are asked to trott "off" the rail, this is something i learned this year ..took 3 years for someone to tell me, but with the classics you should stay about 6ft off the rail, not right "on" the rail like the moderns.


While they are on the rail, the judges are watching the shetlands movement. Should I start my shetland in weights? He will be showing classic also. And if yes, how often do you usually put them on? What are the rules about weights at the shows?

Shelley thank you for starting this thread, lots of newbie questions.


----------



## Erica (Apr 21, 2008)

Terri,

You can tell I didn't check my email much this weekend





As far a weights, in Classic "extreme movement" is to be penalized.....I don't hardly see any classic halter horses wearing weights around, it is allowed, ASPC can have weights on and wear them at the shows and up until the time they walk in the ring.

So I wouldn't worry about weights on Buddy, work more on getting him to trot good off the rail.......something I have to work on with my hard headed classic gelding who thinks he's still a stallion only when he sees the show ring





Shelley,

Also with some good nutrition and grooming it is very possible you can show your ponies shed out; maybe not quite this early in the year, but usually by May. I have one I shed out and shown all last year, through mini Nationals shed out; and I have two new ones who I think are tight enough coated that I will shed them out as well, both are ASPC but getting AMHR papers, and even on the mini circut a good horse is a good horse clipped or nicely shed out.

So just watch your horse and if they can put a tight coat on let them show in it if they look good, but you will have to do a little clean up work on fetlocks, chin, muzzle.....


----------



## minih (Apr 21, 2008)

> You can tell I didn't check my email much this weekend


 Hey, it was beautiful out, you were probably very busy and using up daylight!


----------



## kaykay (Apr 21, 2008)

Leeanna your pony was harder as he changed colors so much when clipped so hard to just clean his head up etc. Heres patches in all her glory. Never body clipped, no makeup, not razored showing modern pleasure






I know Erica has a great pic of her pony that wasnt body clipped. I had a miniature years ago that also never needed body clipping. If they shed off to a beautiful tight coat there is really no need

Jet has to be body clipped as he still grows in thick.


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 21, 2008)

I spoke with Jeanne Bragagnini this weekend regarding chains, etc for the modern division. And I believe that Classics are not allowed to have any action enhancement tack on at the show grounds, period. Only moderns and show ponies. Modern pleasures are even not allowed!


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 21, 2008)

It was my understanding the action performance enhancing equipment was not even allowed in the warm up arena. I only saw one pony last year with ape's on. All others were free from them. Compared to the year before where the warm up area was full of ape's.


----------



## Erica (Apr 21, 2008)

Carin, rules may have changed, as I show my ASPC mostly AMHR so haven't kept "as up to date" with everything; a few years ago I know you could go right up to the warm up area with chaings or bungees on. I missed the Classic section at Reno due to plane getting delayed a whole day



, and don't remember or have my notes from Buffalo


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL! Erica, I know all about "trying to keep up to date" with our rules and all of our divisions!



This weekend, only the moderns and show ponies were seen wearing ape's. I'm pretty sure that Classics/Foundations, just like minis are not allowed to have any such devices on them on the show grounds. Now, if you want to use them at home, that's your business!


----------



## Karen S (Apr 21, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

First, Foundations or Classic's don't use any kind of appliances to enhance their movement. They are to be pentalized for excessive knee action.

In regards to Appliances...They are only prohibited on Modern & Modern Pleasure Driving Horses. The Modern and Modern Pleasure Halter Horses CAN have artifical appliances ie. shackles, rubber bands, boots, etc. anywhere on the show grounds. Those rules can be found in the 2008 Rulebook on pages 122 ( Modern Section) & 134 (Modern Pleasure Section). NOTICE: They are in the DRIVING section, where they are prohibited not the Halter section where they are permitted.

Here is excerpt from new 2008 rulebook:

Open Modern Formal Pleasure Pony Driving

class to be judged 40% on conformation and 60%

135

on manners, quality and performance. Pony to be

shown to a suitable two-wheeled cart with foot

basket or four-wheeled vehicle, but not a viceroy,

racing sulky or fine harness rig. Pony to be judged

on an easy animated, but not extreme way of

going. Pony to be shown barefoot or with a keg

shoe, light pads optional, with no weights. No

artificial attachments to shoe or hoof (lead chunks,

weights); toe clips and side clips are permitted.

*Artificial appliances are prohibited in the ring or*

warm up area at the horse show: chains, rubber

bands and shackles.

Hope this helps.

Karen


----------



## maranatha minis (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for thier input. I think I may have to clip the yearlings, they are fuzzy. and look moth eaten. My 12 yo mare may shed out enough. Thaks agian for all the help. Any pics would be nice to get ideas.

My Webpage

This is Maranatha's Masters Painted Touch. He is the one I plan to show 1st.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Karen, I just don't even remember any ape's on any halter modern's or mp's at Congress this past year but one, and I paid pretty close attention and captured a lot on video.


----------



## minih (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you all for the information. Shelley your little guy is real cute, will you be at Tunica this year showing him?


----------



## maranatha minis (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope to take him to Tuckerman and Tunica, but we are not sure 100% about Tunica. We have a lot to learn and a very short time to learn it. when I got him from the Master's in Oct he was never handled and he was 6 months old. I got his 1/2 brother also. We have spent all winter just getting them used to being handled. Now we have to work on show training. His 1/2 brother is a grey pinto and much bigger. He isn't as friendly as "Tuscon" is. I am very excited about the ponies. Hope to see ya in at least Tuckerman and Maybe Tunica too.


----------

